# Shell Zugang für Kunden



## sumsebum (16. Jan. 2008)

Guten Morgen Forum,

weis jemand wie ich einem Kunden Zugang zur Shell geben kann? Der Haken ist ja im Konfigurationsmenü für ein Web vorhanden.

Bloß wie meldet der sich an? Wie funktioniert das? Was muß ich einstellen?


----------



## Till (17. Jan. 2008)

Der User kann sich einfach mit seinen normalen Userdaten anmelden, die Du auf der Reiterkarte user & email angelegt hast.

Mit dem Shell Zugang für User solltest Du aber sehr vorsichtig umgehen und ggf. Deinen SSH Daemon patchen, so dass Du chrooted SSH benutzen kannst.


----------



## sumsebum (17. Jan. 2008)

Danke Till.....

den ssh hab ich schon chrootet


----------



## hahni (18. Jan. 2008)

Von Haus aus ist es aber bei ISPConfig nicht vorgesehen, dass ein Benutzer SSH-Zugang bekommt, oder?


----------



## Till (20. Jan. 2008)

> Von Haus aus ist es aber bei ISPConfig nicht vorgesehen, dass ein Benutzer SSH-Zugang bekommt, oder?


Jein. Wenn Du den Haken in den Webseiten Settings macht, hat er shell Zugriff. Ansonsten eben nicht. Ich würde aber Shell Zugriff nur erteilen, wenn er sich wirklich nicht vermeiden lässt und Du einen für chrooting gepatchen sshd einsetzt und chrooting in ISPConfig aktiviert ist.


----------

